# Which boat do you like?



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

I am asking general opinions on these three models. The Nauticstar I found has a 115hp while the others have 150 hp. will the Key West ride better, drier with the Caroline flair? Will the 115 be a regret? Opinions on build quality of brands? Key west is coming in higher than the others. 


Nausticstar 211 Angler 20 foot-9 inch (115 hp Yamaha) least cost boat..its a 2017)
http://www.nauticstarboats.com/boats/sport-deck-boats/211-angler/

Key West 203 FS, 20 foot 3 inches (150 hp Yamaha) most expensive ...better ride and quality?
http://www.keywestboatsinc.com/boats/show/id/48

Wellcraft 202 Fisherman, 20 foot 2 inches (150 hp Yamaha) a lot of people do not seem to know this one too well
http://www.wellcraft.com/us/boat/202-fisherman

Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Key West all day long!!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Out of those 3 Key West is the best boat.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

KW is hands down the best out of the 3. Wellcraft wouldn’t even be an option.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Key West.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Key West the others look like something a googan would drive. Think of the resale value


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

A friend had a 19' KW years back, and I was VERY impressed w/how well it rode. I think it was a bit on the heavy side, which is likely part of why it rode so smoothly. If I were in the market for a KW, I'd go for max rated HP (because of the weight). Actually, I'd prefer max HP on any boat!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

You wont beat the Key West, as mentioned before make sure to run full hp


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

The Key West would be my choice, but the 219 is a lot more boat with 8'6 beam and deeper vee with a step and more gas. Go with a Zuke for spinning a bigger prop. The extra length will able to fish the nipple, edge and closer on good days.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

To get the best results to your question, you should ask "what kind (if any) boat do you currently own.... There plenty of people on here that don't know the difference between the pointy end and the flat end of a boat (or the difference from a river jon boat and a offshore CC)... boat advise is like a buttholes. everyone has one... and most are willing to share theirs with you... lol 

My Brothers, wife's, third cousins, brother in law had a ___________ in 1972 and loved it until the divorce, then he burned it in the driveway... 

I have a GW 25 Ft CC, If I had to choose from these three, it would be the Key West.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> To get the best results to your question, you should ask "what kind (if any) boat do you currently own.... There plenty of people on here that don't know the difference between the pointy end and the flat end of a boat (or the difference from a river jon boat and a offshore CC)... boat advise is like a buttholes. everyone has one... and most are willing to share theirs with you... lol
> 
> My Brothers, wife's, third cousins, brother in law had a ___________ in 1972 and loved it until the divorce, then he burned it in the driveway...
> 
> I have a GW 25 Ft CC, If I had to choose from these three, it would be the Key West.


Who do you hang out with that shares buttholes??:blink:


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

mrfish said:


> who do you hang out with that shares buttholes??:blink:


 :laughing:


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Who do you hang out with that shares buttholes??:blink:


I don' wanna know :no:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Who do you hang out with that shares buttholes??:blink:


I wont tell, but the screen name starts with something like split_____ lol :thumbup:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I cant imagine having one bait still alive when you get to a spot with that wellcraft. the bait well in the bow those baits wouldn't last too long


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

*Cape Horn22 OS*

i bought a 22 OS Cape Horn last spring brand new and if you want a great fishing boat then take a look at them .... you want be disappointed


----------

